# Alde Heating



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks, we are looking at a new m/h with Alde heating fitted.

Now never having used this system or indeed know anything about it apart from web based info. what are the good\bad points that those of you do have it in your pride and joy already.

Any info. will help decide on the purchase of new m/h.

Thanks in advance.

Bob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Bob

Whatcha looking at then? Burstner? :wink:

All I know is the Burstner Argos 747 I sat in for a couple of hours was lovely and toasty warm, with skirting-mounted radiator panels (I think  )

I would guess it's slower to heat up, not being blown air, but the likelihood is that it will have fewer hot / cold spots.

They use it in narrow boats a lot. It works well, and when we were looking at having it fitted, you could put a timer on the boiler, so it's nice and warm when you want to get up  

Gerald


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gerald, nice to hear from you.

No, not a Burstner but a Autocruise Augusta, Barbara has fell big time for the model so we will look at some when we get home from Spain.

I am still very interested in a Swift based model from the one and only JCM but we will hedge our bets and spend some time looking around.

P.S. weather in Benicasim today 17 degs. wall too wall sun, but cold as soon as sunshine goes.

Bob


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Now never having used this system or indeed know anything about it apart from web based info.


Hiya Bob,

Well I won't bother mentioning the 129 posts on MHF containing "Alde Heating" then 

Am I jealous of your weather? Would I give you the satisfaction of knowing? Is the Pope a Catholic?

 
Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

whistlinggypsy said:


> No, not a Burstner but a Autocruise Augusta, Barbara has fell big time for the model so we will look at some when we get home from Spain.


I do love those end bathrooms - very luxurious!

Gerald


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

we`ve got the Alde system in our Burstner.Have to say that it does get very warm once its up and running.It can be used on electric and gas at the same time,especially handy when you first switch on to give it a boost.

steve


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bob

We've had the Alde heating system on a couple of previous motorhomes and it's at the top of our 'must have' list for our new one due in April. Basically, it's exactly the same as your central heating at home other than it uses a type of antifreeze rather than water - in other words it cannot freeze up. 

The upside of the system is that it gives a heat that gets into every corner of the van and it is not the dry and dusty heat that tends to give you a headache, me anyway, like that of blown air systems. The downside is obviously that it costs more and it takes longer to get up to temperature than blown air systems. However, most manufacturers fitting Alde also fit an engine heat exchanger that overcomes this problem.

On balance the choice between the two systems is a no contest.

Ron


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

Take heed...this system also supplies hot water and if the boiler is switched off rather than left on frost protection the water can freeze in the jacket. Other than that, as a user of some tweny years, cannot speak too highly of this system as every nook and cranny gets evenly warm. I will not shock the ladies by mentioning the pleasure of putting on warm underpants straight from the wardrobe shelf!  

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Hiya Bob,
> Well I won't bother mentioning the 129 posts on MHF containing "Alde Heating" then Smile


Yes thanks Dave, i am not being lazy in doing a search it is that i am only getting 1.0Mbps with no signal strength but have a connection so getting and staying online is very hit and miss with lots of dropping of signal.

Thanks too all that have Adle heating and for their comments, it certainly looks like a good system, and i will search and read about it when i can get a good connection.

Bob


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quite right Bob (Saxonman) and I should have been more careful in my answer. I was trying to stress that although the Alde heating is a wet system it does not require draining in cold weather. This is not so for the water supply side of course.


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

We have got the Augusta and are very pleased with it, the Alde heating is great, also the control panel is simple to use.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Alde*

Bob

I know only a little about the system, but as far as I know it does a good job and can be used on the move.

The downside - please check how many service centres there are when things go wrong. Do they have mobile men who can come to assist? I make the point as in December, the Alde system failed in a caravan on site. It was finally repaired on Tuesday this week. Finding a service agent was the biggest cause of delay. Just a thought.

Russell


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I have used Alde systems for the last 12 years and would not consider buying a van without it. 

I have found it always reliable and the heat is not drying and uncomfortable like some blown air systems. 

It has very good temperature control and with the time clock can be set for various times for on and off depending on your daily and weekly routines. It is ideal for full timers in particular.

It can be combined into the engine coolant system so works when going along without using any gas - ideal for cold season touring.

The bathroom radiator / towel rail dries towels very well.

The underfloor heating is sheer luxury.

The system is so flexible with the many options that are available.

Gover


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Just spent a couple of nights in a van with Alde heating. Totally snug and totally quiet.
C.


----------



## jamesccs (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Bob, We have had a 747 Burstner for 9 months now and the heating is great, when we are on site we leave it on electric all day at this time of year but watch the site amps, we have 3 settings, low is about 6amps, med about 10amps, if you have it on high it blows the trip, but its ok at home. The Augusta is a nice van, but try the single beds for you buy, we think they are very narrow.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

As usual, sound advice from Russell i will check on service depts. in our area, and thanks everyone for the input, some points need careful attention before final decision.

Sorry cannot thank you all individually as i am on a very poor connection and it keeps "network timeout" on me.

Bob


----------

